# GM Moving to OTA SW updates



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Next Gen big SUV's will get OTA SW updates, but they note it brings along revenue streams for them too. They are all still ICE and now even a few inches bigger than previous models, but this lineup is huge money and profit to GM. They own this market, article says 60%.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gm-doubles-down-big-suvs-234243516.html


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> They own this market, article says 60%.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gm-doubles-down-big-suvs-234243516.html


apparently in a day, their share has gone up 10%


> GM, which controls about 70% of the large sport utility market in North America with six models


----------

